# Kelp4less- extreme blend?



## Owens_Geo (Jun 24, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with Kelp4less extreme blend on your lawn? Anything to watch out for? Was thinking about adding a small amount to FAS application(s) simply to promote overall health . Thoughts?


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

I just put some on my lawn with PGR. Not really sure how much to use or if it's doing any good. I'm applying so many things around the same time, it's hard to say what is doing what.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Owens_Geo said:


> Does anyone have experience with Kelp4less extreme blend on your lawn? Anything to watch out for? Was thinking about adding a small amount to FAS application(s) simply to promote overall health . Thoughts?


FAS is not compatible with Kelp4Less Humics. It will make a brick.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm using this blend now I have only put it down twice, so there no telling if it's working or not.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

It is not for rapid green up. Kelp and Humic is for root development and soil improvement. Long term benefits vs instant gratification. I do not ever want to see St Augustine glow in the dark green. That is overfed. Medium green, thick, and steadily growing is what I am looking for in SA.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

What rate are you using this at? Are you making your own concentrate, then diluting that down before spraying?


----------



## deeevo (Jun 18, 2018)

I have wondered how this compares to to RGS. I have been very impressed with GCF products and the way my yard has responded but it feel like it's very pricey. I was thinking Extreme Blend with FEAture?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I seem to be the one asking a lot of stupid questions, but what is FAS? I've seen it a lot on here but don't know what it is.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I seem to be the one asking a lot of stupid questions, but what is FAS? I've seen it a lot on here but don't know what it is.


Ferrous Ammonium Sulfate - liquid iron.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Spammage said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to be the one asking a lot of stupid questions, but what is FAS? I've seen it a lot on here but don't know what it is.
> ...


Thank you. Learning new stuff everyday. So is this the same stuff that Telly Coleman talks about (FEature)?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > TN Hawkeye said:
> ...


No. The iron in FEature is chelated, so it won't stain and is more readily available to plants in higher pH areas. If you have a low pH, then FAS is more economical to use.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

For those of you using the Extreme Blend or the Humic/Fulvic blend from Kelp4Less what kind of results are you seeing? Have you tried appling with a hose end sprayer? Thanks for any info in advance.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> For those of you using the Extreme Blend or the Humic/Fulvic blend from Kelp4Less what kind of results are you seeing? Have you tried appling with a hose end sprayer? Thanks for any info in advance.


Jury is still out on my lawn. I've been applying at stronger and stronger rates. Most recent was 5grams/1000sqft. I plan to try 10g/1k next (this is about 1lb/acre). I've been using a 1 gallon sprayer so far, since I'm only treating the most stressed 1000 sqft of my lawn at the moment.

I think I'm starting to see improvement, but it could just be me hoping things are getting better.

What rate were you planning on applying?


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Ahab1997 said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you using the Extreme Blend or the Humic/Fulvic blend from Kelp4Less what kind of results are you seeing? Have you tried appling with a hose end sprayer? Thanks for any info in advance.
> ...


I called Kelp4less earlier today and they said for a hose end sprayer that I should use 1 tablespoon at a 2 gallon per minute flow rate. High rate 1000sqft. Low rate 3000sqft. Not sure if I should start with the low rate or just go full high rate. They recommended the Ortho Dial n Spray.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm not the expert, but I'd start at the low rate and work up from there. Too much of this stuff can turn lawns black (from what I've been told, I haven't hit that rate yet). As I understand it, this stuff should be added "differentially" (in small portions, consistently, spread out over time), and not in one big chunk.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Ahab1997 said:


> I'm not the expert, but I'd start at the low rate and work up from there. Too much of this stuff can turn lawns black (from what I've been told, I haven't hit that rate yet). As I understand it, this stuff should be added "differentially" (in small portions, consistently, spread out over time), and not in one big chunk.


I think starting at the lower rate makes more sense as well. How often are you spraying you lawn with it? I thought it was iron that would turn your lawn black if too much is used.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Apparently, there are compounds in the extreme blend that can also blacken the turf. I'd have to dig into the formulation to see exactly which one. Maybe someone else already knows.

I applied at a low rate (1.7g/1k) on 7/21, and then at a higher rate (5g/1k) on 7/25. I plan to apply at 10g/1k to the entire yard on either 8/1 or 8/3. FYI, the highest quoted rate I've heard is 16g/1k from @wardconnor. I may creep up to that number, but I want to check that 10g/1k rate first.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Ahab1997 said:


> Apparently, there are compounds in the extreme blend that can also blacken the turf. I'd have to dig into the formulation to see exactly which one. Maybe someone else already knows.
> 
> I applied at a low rate (1.7g/1k) on 7/21, and then at a higher rate (5g/1k) on 7/25. I plan to apply at 10g/1k to the entire yard on either 8/1 or 8/3. FYI, the highest quoted rate I've heard is 16g/1k from @wardconnor. I may creep up to that number, but I want to check that 10g/1k rate first.


16g/1k works out to an even higher rate than the 1 tablespoon (14.3g)/1k they were telling me about when I called. I am not very familiar with Connor Ward. I have seen 1 or 2 of his videos but I can't seem to find his info about the Extreme Blend. Could you post a link to the video or article. Thanks


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

I bought 2 lbs of "HyphaLink Nourish" from organicapproach on ebay for close to the price of 1 lb for the kelp4less extreme blend. They don't post the % breakdown of ingredients, but I will have to call to see if they can disclose.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Yeah... I talked to Kelp4less and other professionals that have used the extreme blend. I put this stuff down at one pound per acre. I have not seen any adverse effects from going at that rate.

I personally like the Next Products better because it is pre mixed and is clean. With the Extreme Blend you have to mix it up and strain it which is not necessarily a problem... It just adds another step.

Here is the video of where I put it down. I do not have any hard evidence or backup of why it needs to be 1 lb per acre.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaS0xG0PbP8


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

@ThickLawnThickWife Well the man himself responded to this thread, so that should help.

The video I was thinking of is this one: 



If you read the comments, we get into a discussion about application rates.

I think we're also living in a time that the ideal application rate of humic/fulvic is unknown. Matt Martin (aka @thegrassfactor ) has talked about this is some videos as well. We know that this stuff is helpful, but the application rates just aren't dialed in. There are limits, but the "therapeutic range" is pretty wide for this stuff. I think Connor's rate of 1lb/acre is a good start.

As I have time, I may start looking into this stuff from an analytical chemistry standpoint (since that's what I do for a living). Maybe by understanding this stuff on a molecular level, we can gain a better perspective as to how it works as well as how much we should be applying. Or maybe the answers are out there, and they just need to be better communicated to the community at-large.


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

Ahab1997 said:


> @ThickLawnThickWife Well the man himself responded to this thread, so that should help.
> 
> The video I was thinking of is this one:
> 
> ...


mogic.org/wp-content/uploads/page/8/mogic-biostim-greens-ervin.pptx

That pptx shows studies and rates. use to help determine rates. there is a point of negligible return


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

I've been using this all season long so far and the results have been stunning. I attribute the spoon feeding of Extreme Blend, Humic Acid, and Calcium to my lawn coming back after getting destroyed by snow and walkway salts.

Here's a quick write-up and some before/after pictures. I applied on 4/13 and the green-up that happened on 4/15 was shocking. Super easy to mix and the price per app is so cheap.

Kelp4Less Extreme Blend Review


----------



## Kgj1119 (Oct 17, 2019)

Can I mix the extreme blend into a concentrate so I don't have to mix the powder every time? And does the concentrate have a shelf life? Same thing with the FAS power?


----------

